# Stihl Pro line trimmers?



## Jason280 (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone have experience with older Stihl Pro series line trimmers? Buddy of mine has an FS80R straight shaft in good shape, and I can probably get it for $50. How would it compare with an FS55? Any reason to avoid the trimmer?


----------



## XSKIER (Oct 12, 2014)

The FS 80 has a flex cable driveshaft that will vibrate a bit. It's detuned from their FS 85 pro model. You can add a solid driveshaft for 43 bucks. It's definitely worth a hundred bucks though.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Oct 13, 2014)

Pop off the muffler to see if the piston is scored. I got a clean one a year ago, and run it hard all the time. It was a steal at $50 but he took $40. Lol


----------

